# Kodiak/Topkick Plows????



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking to Throw a plow, just a regular straight blade, on our 2004 Chevy 4500. Its diesel with the allison auto but its only 4x2 not 4x4. If anyone has a picture of their topkick or Kodiak with a plow on it? Ive seen em on here but cant find them now. What manufacturers make plows for this truck? will the 4x2 do well enough in the snow with weight in the back to be worth while? Thanks guys


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Put a couple ton in back it will work. As for plow Blizzard, Fisher and Hinker make them. PLus I am sure a lot more


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't forget about Boss too.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

There is the Western Pro Contractor, too.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive !!!
Western pro Plus 9' - plowing machine if you have about 2 tons of weight in the back. We have two of them and they can move some snow


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

A 4x4 5500 with a 12' aluminium body + V-box and a 9.5' MVP+ Western would be so solid.

2wd will be fine, throw a scoop of gravel/sand and you're good to go. Will you salt with this truck too?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

We may, if not we ll put a nice jersey block in there or something like that for weight. May be salting with a small tailgate salter on a ford 350 pickup depending on whats required. Thanks for the help and those pics! Any more?


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a western 9' HD for sale would fit very nicely


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

That was my next question. What size plow would you recommend?? These arent huge lots so nothin too massive, not likin the blizzard or anything bigger like that but i'm open to ideas.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 9.5 foot Fisher V on my 4WD Topkick. I find it useless to push a large quantity of snow unless it is in 4WD. In smaller lots, it should do fine as long as the back is weighted. Our 2WD crew cab topkick is 4X2 and after the first year, we haven't bothered putting the plow back on it. It's just not that efficient for plowing.


----------

